# boitier orange / internet wifi portable



## kaos (4 Mars 2007)

Je viens de travailler pour un evenement orange

un produit a été presenté / un espece de petit boitier modem wifi qui permet de capter et se deplacer avec son internet // a la campagne ou n importe ou on met ça sur son mac portable et on capte ! un manager orange me disait que le forfait etait a 70 euros //

je ne trouve pas d autres infos sur ce boitier j ai fouillé le site orange et j ai pas trouvé !
Est ce un produit déjà comercialisé ? cela smblait etre tout nouveau ?

avez vous des infos sur ce boitier ?


----------



## whereismymind (4 Mars 2007)

Ca s'appelle une PC Card chez Orange. Il s'agit d'un p&#233;riph&#233;rique que l'on branche sur un portable dans lequel on met une carte SIM avec un forfait sp&#233;cial qui ne permet que des connections DATA (Le fameux 70&#8364
Il existe plusieurs mod&#232;les, un avec un modem EDGE, l'autre 3G avec la fonction WiFi.


----------



## kaos (4 Mars 2007)

oui il y a une carte sim a l interieur exactement // les debits n ont pas l air bien formidable !!


----------



## whereismymind (6 Mars 2007)

En 3G, c'est du 384 kbits en DL et 64 kbits en UP.... Sachant que c'est le plus rapide. D'ici qques temps, on aura du HSDPA, et là ça devient intéressant vu que ça va jusqu'a 4 Mbits (en théorique).


----------



## kaos (6 Mars 2007)

Bien bien .... et dans 3-4 ans ce sera intégré dans nos portables  on aura juste une mini fente pour notre sim et tout sera connecté ... iphone ordi etc ...... allé encore un peu de patiente 

merci pour ces renseignements


----------



## whereismymind (7 Mars 2007)

Je dirai même qu'avec un peu de chance, les opérateurs que l'on connait n'existeront plus et Internet sera dispo via de grands réseaux WiFi (ou le futur remplaçant) et donc même pas besoin de SIM !!


----------

